# Timeshares on Long Beach Island, NJ?



## Colorado Mac (Aug 7, 2010)

Are there any timeshares on LBI?


----------



## ttt (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't think so, the closest would be Atlantic City area.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 7, 2010)

Oops, thought it was LI


----------

